# Sunlight and thyroid disease



## misha28 (May 10, 2011)

Hello, I have been diagnosed with hypothyroidism about a year ago. I was wondering if anyone knows if there's been any research regarding exposure to sunlight and thyroid hormones? I know that sunlight is a powerful regulator of hormones, so why not thyroid hormones. I'd be surprised if no research has been done on this. Thanks!


----------

